# The Big Idea, Ayrshire - July 2009



## BenCooper (Jul 28, 2009)

Tucked down at the end of the Ardeer peninsula, the Big Idea Centre was an interactive museum - a Milennium Project, it had capital funding for construction but no ongoing support and was expected to make all it's funding from visitors. That never happened - 120,000 visitors in the first year, 50,000 in the second were never going to keep the place running, and the much larger Glasgow Science Centre killed it off - it's been closed since 2003.





I first went for a look at the beginning of January - it's not an easy place to get to, you have to skirt past several miles of live explosive factory. There's a footbridge which connects the centre to the mainland which visitors would have used for much easier access, but it's been left open to allow shipping through.





I used all my most l33t ninja skills, even crawling through the ventilation shafts running far under the building, but there was no way in - and the happy blinking red lights of the alarm system meant that that wasn't going to be a good idea anyway. So I took some external shots and left.





I'm not sure why I went back yesterday - perhaps a vague thought that I had missed something. Skirting the explosives factory and walking up to the centre, I turned the corner to almost walk into a big black Landrover. Oh oh. Well, I was there anyhow - no harm in asking. Walked up to the office door and knocked - and a big husky appeared on the other side of the glass and started barking madly. Double uh oh. Then his owner appeared. I explained myself, and asked if there was any chance of taking a few pictures inside the main building, expecting the usual Health and Safety excuses. "No problem - I'll just turn off the alarm and put some lights on for you"!

So, obviously, this is a with-permission visit, thanks to the very friendly person in charge. I didn't have all that much time as he had to go off, but I think I covered the major areas...



 



























There's a huge amount on the Nobel factory - loads and loads of old photographs, interactive exhibits, old items and tucked away in a storeroom a really cool model of a Nitroglycerine plant.





























Lesson of the day: you feel a bit of a tit trying to sneak in when all you have to do is ask


----------



## graybags (Jul 28, 2009)

*Nice*

Good report and pics, that first pic looks like the American Museum @ Duxford

http://www.taphilo.com/history/8thaf/American-Air-Museum-Duxford.jpg

G


----------



## and7barton (Jul 28, 2009)

What a wonderful place - and what a total shame it's closed - Must have cost a fortune to set up, and all wasted money.


----------



## JEP27 (Jul 28, 2009)

Well done. What a great place.


----------



## james.s (Jul 28, 2009)

That's awesome! It looks like it just closed for the night. Amazing. I hope it opens again


----------



## BenCooper (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't think it will, I'm afraid - the plan is to build a golf course and marina and have this as the clubhouse. All the exhibits are up for sale...


----------



## james.s (Jul 28, 2009)

BenCooper said:


> I don't think it will, I'm afraid - the plan is to build a golf course and marina and have this as the clubhouse. All the exhibits are up for sale...



Ah right, that's a bit of a waste, but at least it's not being flattened or something stupid. Too good for that really.


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 28, 2009)

i cant believe that place is closed!! so new lookin still wot a shame, and like they said up ther. a waste of money.
very colourful


----------



## Potter (Jul 31, 2009)

Fantastic result, and great work. What a superb place.


----------



## Invadertab (Aug 4, 2009)

Aww, It does seem a shame to have the place closed, but it's great how all the exhibits are still there.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Aug 10, 2009)

it just looks like its closed for the day lol cant belive they havent sold any of the exhibits or nething


----------



## BenCooper (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, it's offers over £50,000 for each of those big "Mechanisms" and "Power" exhibits, so I'm not surprised they've not had any takers...


----------



## Conchords (Aug 11, 2009)

BenCooper said:


>



I wonder how much they'd sell that for, I'd quite like it


----------



## BenCooper (Aug 11, 2009)

I've already asked - it's not for sale


----------



## cactusmelba (Aug 11, 2009)

BenCooper said:


> Lesson of the day: you feel a bit of a tit trying to sneak in when all you have to do is ask


nothing wrong with that..
(asking, not feeling...)


----------



## Big_g (Oct 10, 2009)

Remember visiting this place on a school trip lol.


----------



## smileysal (Oct 11, 2009)

What a fantastic place, I can't believe it's been closed since 2003. It's places like this that my youngest loves to look around and learn about everything. Was very good of the man with the dog to allow you to look around. I do hope the powers that be have the sense to have it reopened, it looks like it could reopen tomoro.  

excellent pics of a fine place. Would love to have a look around there. My little one would be in her element in there. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------

